# Selling Electronic scrap on eBay



## devildog12 (Dec 8, 2017)

I am new to the scrapping scene, and have collected a large amount of e-waste including Motherboards, RAM, Pins, Cell Phone boards, cell phones, Misc. circuit boards, laptops, and some other things. Wanted to get this all refined, but after doing some research I learned that I could make more $$ by selling. Is there a good market for this stuff on eBay, and does it sell? Again, new to all of this, so just looking for advice and answers. Thanks!


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 8, 2017)

I sent you a PM.

Jim


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 8, 2017)

Your best answer is ebay itself. Have a bunch of gold edge memory? Well, research it on ebay and see what like material has sold for. It works on just about anything. Ebay will show you the value.


----------



## im1badpup1 (Feb 2, 2018)

i put mine on as a 'buy it now' price, whats above scrap value but its because some stuff is still in good working order and condition and also collectable. and option of buyers to make me an offer as low as slightly below scrap value for me to consider.

theres a lot of shennagans going on with auctions at the minute people trying to rip both sellers and buyers off at both ends.. its actually working in my favour at the minute as a legitimate buyer ebay is catching and banning both sellers who bid up their own items and buyers who bid then overbid with a fake account trying to kill off other buyers interest by constantly outpricing the true auction value.
i prefer buy it now. most auctions i win in fact almost all are 2nd chance offers where the winning bidder has not paid. i dont sell much but it looks like a lot of stuff sells overpriced, or at least to me its overpriced. other people have different needs and end designs for the items and to them it may be a bargain.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 2, 2018)

I've been on the forum for almost 10 years. ANd I have always said some things do better on ebay than refining them. In the 15 years I've been selling scrap on ebay, never have I had any problems with a buyer. They always seem to pay. Want the most cash out of something, ebay may be the way to go. I've sold stuff that just makes me shake my head, but hey, I'm just selling it.


----------

